# Collecting trip



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

On Saturday, Sept 24, there will be a short aquatic plants collecting trip around the area of our last club meeting (Irving). The trip will last only a couple of hours.

If you are interested please call me at 972-788-0789 or email me for a place to meet about 10AM that Saturday.

--Nikolay


----------

